# Nevagel tire- can't seat bead, stuck on 'inside' of rim



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

Was hoping you all could help me out, I'm back in the saddle after a several year hiatus from riding and picked up a '09 Giant Trance X2. Took it out for the first spin today and loved it, but as Murphy's Law would have it flatted shortly after.

I'm now trying to change the tire and have never encountered this before. The tire is on, however on about 1/6 of the tire the bead is too far into the rim and with all the pulling in the world can't get it to move towards the outer lip of the rim and thus properly seat. I've put about 40-50lbs of air (guessing - no presta gauge on this old pump) into it and still no dice. 

At lower pressures I can pull the tire back and see everything seating normally all the way around, but can see the red rim strip and the bead on that 1/6'th seating about 1/2MM INSIDE of the tape on both sides of the tire.

How do I can get this thing to seat out properly - just pump it and see if it blows?

Thanks


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

If you re mount it is it the same part that will not bead up? Could try more air.... just keep your fingers out in case it pops. Also wear earplugs - makes a real loud bang if it lets go.


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

006_007 said:


> If you re mount it is it the same part that will not bead up? Could try more air.... just keep your fingers out in case it pops. Also wear earplugs - makes a real loud bang if it lets go.


have re-mounted, yes the same part of the tire is the problem. When initially pulling it off it was a bear to get one section (assume this- wasn't paying attention at the time) de-seated.

I've thrown on a lot of wire/folding tires and have never had one be this tough, just wondered if something changed in the last few years or if I just have a stubborn one.


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

lyndonchen said:


> Try more pressure, and lubricating the bead with soapy water.


will try that, thank you


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Try more pressure, and lubricating the bead with soapy water.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

lots of soapy water , pressure up to 50psi


----------



## tabais (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the same problem whenever I need to change a tube on my trance due to the Nevegals as well. What I end up having to do is just pump a lot of air into the tire. Usually around 60-80 psi and you will hear a loud ping as the tire pops into place which almost sounds like the tube popping. Once the bead is in place just let the air back down to normal pressure. Might be other solutions out there but this always works for me.


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

tabais said:


> I have the same problem whenever I need to change a tube on my trance due to the Nevegals as well. What I end up having to do is just pump a lot of air into the tire. Usually around 60-80 psi and you will hear a loud ping as the tire pops into place which almost sounds like the tube popping. Once the bead is in place just let the air back down to normal pressure. Might be other solutions out there but this always works for me.


boy that's a real pain in the butt for on-trail repairs, but glad to hear I'm not the only one w/ Nevagel issues.


----------



## moose27e (Jul 31, 2008)

i recently got a '08 Trance x2 with laserdisc rims and have found the best way to mount tires is just excessive soap and water on the rims, outside tire wall, bottom of bead, and inside of the bead. A semi soft car tire brush works well for this. If you do it right it will slide, not pop, into place at about 35-45 psi. I put a set of 1.25" Spec. fatboys on for road riding, WOW that was quite a fight!!

For trail fixes just carry one of those 2 oz travel soap containers with a 30-70 soap-water mix. Just mount the tire and pump as usual till you have that section left in the center channel then just back off the pressure a bit and squirt the mix in there and inflate. A CO2 hybrid pump works great for the final inflate with the soap because its so much faster than the hand pump and it doesn't give the soap much time to run around the rim.


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

all-

thanks very much for the help- I got this done with soapy water and about 65lbs of air in them.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

My folding Nevegals were a little stubborn, had to pull at the tire and inflated in a couple steps up to almost the max pressure stated on the sidewall....every so often I stopped pumping and then bounced the tire/wheel around the garage floor to help the bead pop into place. They've been ok on the trail since original mounting, changed a few tubes and no problems. I coat my innnertubes in lots of baby powder before assembly which prolly helps it all slide into position too.


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

I had the same problem mounting it and made a thread about it. The soapy water worked after several attempts. I'll try the baby powder on the tube next time. Thanks. I have to say after a few rides, the tire very much justifies the $50
and the difficulties removing them.


----------

